# Jigging techniques



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I am going to try jigging tomorrow and would like to know some jigging techniques to try out. What is speed jigging?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Speed Jigging = hard strikes

These ought to get u started. Once you get the hang of it, it works. Then you have to build up stamia to do it.

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=speed+jigging&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7GPEA_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=VfOJS6L4Csm0tgeg092jDw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQqwQwAA#


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Badfisherman (2/27/2010)*What is speed jigging?




Spend some time on my youtube page. I try to capture the drop, jig styles and hookup. If you are using a spin rod, watching Zacks AJ will be helpful to you. Its the 4th one down.



http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaDraggin


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

The best into to jigging ever...

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f76/intro-jigging-gman-reference-beginers-4449/


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

No matter what technique you use, always be aware of how close your jig is to the surface. It is very common for people to jerk the jig out of the water and hit the boat and or people.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the good info--Unfortunetly I left this morning without checking the site. Went out of Fort Morgan and had a horrible day. I tied on a jig and dropped it down showing my buddy how I think it was supposed to be done--handed him the rod and turned around to tie on a jig for myself. 5 seconds later he asked me how much the jigs cost and I turned around to answer him--he was standing there with a frayed braided line and no jig! He said he gave about four pulls on it and reeled it up a little,four more pulls and bam he had the end of the line. I just had this braid put on yesterday! I am questioningusing braid.Oh yea-- forgot to mention I lost my bilge pump and began taking on water so I had to skiddatle back to the ramp.Bad day but will get back out there soon as possible to try jigging again.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Braid is the only way to go...


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Be sure to usegood knots for braidand tie em with spit. I know you must likey did but in case you don't use a leader.


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

slow jigging works great for grouper and you don't have to jig it all the way up. Jig about 10 times then let it back down. repeat till hook up.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

kings love jigs. its part of the game. check the shimano sight they have some videos that show a good technic that will catch you fish. then learn your own style after catching a few.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Sweet links guys!! I am not looking forward to my first day out there jigging either. These things cost too much to be losing all the time. That's part of the sport though! The mighty O is not going to be nice to me I feel.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I always lube the line before cinching the knot-I tied a bimini twist to aNo nameknot ona monofilamentleader but I dont think it was the knot. We were in 60-70 feet of water and hadthe jigclose to the bottom when I handed it off to my buddy.


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

> *BBob (2/27/2010)*Speed Jigging = hard strikes
> 
> These ought to get u started. Once you get the hang of it, it works. Then you have to build up stamia to do it.
> 
> ...


----------

